# Does Ultegra still have a 9spd option?



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Re: I just put money down on a "leftover" ultegra equiped bike. I am about 70% sure it is 9 speed. If it is a 9 speed, can I just drop a 10 on there and ajust the derailure?

Does Ultegra still have a 9spd option? If not, any idea when they stopped making 9 speed ultegra?

And if I want to swap to a 10sp cassette, what issues will I have?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

It has been a WHILE since 9-speed ultegra has been out -- 6700 just came out, 6601 was before that, which was a revision on 6600 -- 10-speeds all.

9-speed is 6500, are you sure that's what you're seeing? It'll have shorter, pointier hoods.

If so, no, you can't just install a 10-speed cassette, you will need new shifters and a chain, but the derailleurs will work fine.

LOTS of people still run 9-speed, though, and those shifters would actually be marginally in demand, now, as a repair part. If you are mechanically inclined, you can remove and sell 'em, and you could buy 6600 for cheaper -- as last generation's 10-speed, it's actually "worth" less.

Heck, *I* want some new Ultegra 9-speed levers!



Jerry-rigged said:


> Re: I just put money down on a "leftover" ultegra equiped bike. I am about 70% sure it is 9 speed. If it is a 9 speed, can I just drop a 10 on there and ajust the derailure?
> 
> Does Ultegra still have a 9spd option? If not, any idea when they stopped making 9 speed ultegra?
> 
> And if I want to swap to a 10sp cassette, what issues will I have?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Argentius is right. 9 speed Ultegra was discontinued in 2005. You can use the 10 speed 6600 shifter as a 9 speed (with some calibration) or go the 10 speed upgrade route with new shifters chain and rear cassette- like Argentius said. Personally, I would stay with the 9 speed if you have it. It might not be responsive as the 10 speed- which isn't that nuch more responsive btw- but the 9 speed is lower maintenance IMO. Chains generally don't last as long with the 10 speed drivetrain (Shimano recommends replacement at 1500 miles) and they cost double the cost of 9 speed chains. 2 of my 3 road bikes are 10 speeds while one is a 9 speed. The 9 speed never needs anything (outside of an occasional tuneup) and it doubles as my part-time commuter bike and trailer puller. My 10 speed bikes are relegated to group rides but they seem to need work more than my 9 speed. Don't get me wrong: the 10 speed bikes are reliable but chains wear faster if you ride a lot and chain wear seems to cause more wear on the cassette than my 9 speed system. It's not a regular occurence, but looking back, I just realized how little my 9 speed system has needed parts replaced in comparison while reading your posting. The plus to the 10 speed is I seem to always find that perfect gear whereas the 9 speed is sometimes too high or too low. Go figure.


----------

